# Rays please for my almost 16 yr old doxie



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I discoved last night that Regis gums are inflamed and he has a tooth that is just hanging on by a root. He hasn't eating much at all in the last two days but is drinking plenty of water. I don't want him to have a dental do to his age he is almost sixteen and has other medical conditions. I'm hoping that when I take him to the vet today that the can give a pain shot and pull the tooth out and some antibiotics to clear up his gums. I feel horrible that this went unnoticed up until last night. We want him to be pain free. so if you could spare some rays please send them to Oregon to help my little boy.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

poor ol guy.....real strong, positive thoughts coming from WA. 

please post updates


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks! Yes I'll post an update when I get home.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Good thoughts for little Regis and his nasty tooth.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many good thoughts and prayers for healing and health.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

*Prayers for my Regis please Update* « *on:* *Today* at 02:20:27 PM » 
My little boy is in complete kidney failure. I can't put him through anything else. They gave him a shot to make him comfortable so my son and bf can say there goodbyes. He will be going to rainbow bridge tommorrow at 11:20 am. Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts and prayers. Can't talk anymore.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about your Regis. I will pray for you and your family and give him lots of hugs and kisses from everyone here. Run free little Regis at the bridge!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry, run free and without pain little Regis.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Prayers from Alabama!!!!!!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so sorry. R.I.P. Regis. Thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------

